# My Beer Bike Custom



## Talewinds (Aug 30, 2012)

Scraped these parts together because I've been wanting to build a classic rat rod style bike with the low gloss black paint, red wheels and big white walls. 
The crate holds two six packs just right.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 30, 2012)

NICE!!!!!!!! Really like the added Coke bottle opener touch.  Great custom.


----------



## racoop81 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bet that sweet opener will uncork many a bottle, but never a Coke!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool ride Bri!!!


----------



## dxmadman (Aug 30, 2012)

*I'm thirsty.*

Its time for another cold one, sweet job!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 31, 2012)

When is the next Pub Crawl?

I'm In!


----------



## then8j (Aug 31, 2012)

I have your bike's cousin, guess I need to add a rack to carry the pizzas to go with your beer.....





IMG_1648 by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 31, 2012)

You got to get a beer can crusher on there.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 31, 2012)

Not a "Beer Bike" but it could be easily made into one. I made this from a late model Worksman.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 31, 2012)

I Like Beer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i5k4I1AOEI


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 31, 2012)

I Love This Bar...Bliz's Tavern (My Local)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fulz4ytZ54


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 1, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Scraped these parts together because I've been wanting to build a classic rat rod style bike with the low gloss black paint, red wheels and big white walls.
> The crate holds two six packs just right.




Love your bike! Great build, mate.  Build a mini keg bike next?


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 1, 2012)

I got thrown out of a Bar...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUaSTSKFZc


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 1, 2012)

Grandpa Jones...

Mountain Dew.

I could go for a sip of White Lightning right about now!

(Liquid Crack)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irwf-KNzsIo


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 1, 2012)

I dont know nothing about nothing about drinking Shine.

Down in Va. they mixed it with Grape Kool-Aid and called it Purple Passion.

They said it will make you go blind...

...I just drank enough until I needed glasses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Onfce-UNmmE


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 1, 2012)

Red Solo Cup

Toby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 2, 2012)

We went out last night...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7MEFtlYU14

Guess who just got back today?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg


----------



## MagicRat (Sep 3, 2012)

My Gramps was a Bartender back in the day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NxMlG3M40k


----------

